# The Repression of Freemasonry in Spain



## News Feeder (Jun 18, 2010)

If you happen to be near the Iberian Peninsula, this sounds like an excellent event to attend. From the Gibraltar Chronicle… Talks on the history of Freemasonry in Spain will be held at the John Mackintosh Hall on 28th June at 7pm. The talks will be delivered by Professor Dr. Jose Antonio Ferrer Benimeli and [...]












More...


----------

